# Clear Kanger Subtank mini replacement glass



## Byakko (25/5/16)

I'm looking for any online stores that have the above,preferably clear as the coloured ones seem to be way more expensive than the clear ones.Looking to order some when my pay comes in over the weekend.Thanks in advance

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveH (25/5/16)

https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/spares/products/kangertech-subtank-mini-replacement-glass

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (25/5/16)

Just to clarify I am not the owner of Atomixvapes I was looking on their wed site just 10 mins before your post came along. 
Very lucky really any longer than 10 mins and I probably would not have a clue where I saw them 
I have no ulterior motive other than to be helpful. 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (25/5/16)

http://vaperite.co.za/product/kangertech-subtank-mini-replacement-glass-tube/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

